Ask HN: Could we disable paging for WhoIsHiring? - susi22
======
gus_massa
Try contacting the mods: hn@ycombinator.com Sometimes this kind of threads
disappear before the mods notice.

------
pulam
Agreed. It seems counter intuitive to promote kristopolous' javascript script
to search while also having pagination.

